# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > О нас >  Что бы вы изменили в себе?

## Irina

_Вам когда-нибудь хотелось что-то изменить в себе, своём характере, привычках? Поделитесь._

----------


## Irina

Если честно, то хотелось бы добавить чуть-чуть легкомыслия и уменьшить прагматизма.

----------


## Akasey

может пожёстче стать немного (хотя жёстче чем челябинские мужики некуда )

----------


## Asteriks

Хочу не поддаваться сменам настроения, а то что-то много ору.

----------


## Akasey

хочу не поддаваться чужим настроениям, а то много ору (я про работу)

----------


## Marusja

а я слишком честная, иногда этим даже людей обижаю, а еще я требовательная...да и вообще характер оооочень тяжелый у меня, но самое интерсное - я менять ничего не хочу,...наверное, если мне это и захочется сделать, то лет через 20...(когда будет уже поздно )

----------


## Irina

Хотелось бы уменьшить страсть к покупке всяких абсолютно не нужных мелочей.

----------


## BiZ111

Половину характера и мыслей в бошке

----------


## Irina

Увеличить доверие к людям.

----------


## ПаранойА

Ужасная привычка : всё анализировать. И Это происходит автоматически.
Вот её бы иногда убрать) Иногда не хочется слушать разума, а просто своих желаний и сердца.

----------


## Vanya

фух...да многое, очень много чего.. перечислять долго)

----------


## Irina

Упёртость. Иногда очень мешает.

----------


## Irina

Сегодня очень захотелось опять стать блондинкой. Пытаюсь задавить это желание.

----------


## PatR!oT

безотказность ))))

----------

